# PC Games 4/12: Vollversion Arma 2, Guild Wars 2, SimCity, Assassin's Creed 3 / Premium mit Diablo 3 Fan-Edition



## Petra_Froehlich (23. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games 4/12: Vollversion Arma 2, Guild Wars 2, SimCity, Assassin's Creed 3 / Premium mit Diablo 3 Fan-Edition* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games 4/12: Vollversion Arma 2, Guild Wars 2, SimCity, Assassin's Creed 3 / Premium mit Diablo 3 Fan-Edition


----------



## Nightbird (23. März 2012)

Es wäre mal echt geil, wenn Ihr aufhören würdet Eure Abonnenten zu verarschen. Jeder wartet auf Diablo 3 und Ihr packt das dann in die Premium Edition. Jetzt soll ich noch 5 Euro bezahlen nur um das gleiche Heft 2x zu haben. Ihr habt echt nicht alle Tassen im Schrank. Ich bin kurz davor das Abo zu kündigen und mir gezielt ab und zu eine Premium Edition am Kiosk zu kaufen. Da hab ich mehr von!


----------



## TruePlayer (24. März 2012)

Sowas ähnliches wie Nightbird ging mir eben auch durch den Kopf. Wäre eine nette Beilage für mein Extended Abo gewesen. Stattdessen gibts die Produktionskette eines Browsergames in das ich vor einem Jahr mal reingeschaut habe.

Vielleicht macht es langfristig tatsächlich mehr Sinn sich auf die Premium- und Sonderhefte zu konzentrieren.

Trotzdem ist PC Games noch 'ne tolle Zeitschrift, aber irgendwie sehe ich als Abonnent keinen Mehrwert. Die Zeitschrift erreicht mich leider in den seltensten Fällen schon vorher und da ich eh einmal die Woche tanken muss, kann ich sie auch gleich da kaufen.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (24. März 2012)

Nightbird schrieb:


> Es wäre mal echt geil, wenn Ihr aufhören würdet Eure Abonnenten zu verarschen. Jeder wartet auf Diablo 3 und Ihr packt das dann in die Premium Edition. Jetzt soll ich noch 5 Euro bezahlen nur um das gleiche Heft 2x zu haben.!


 
Wir haben dieses Angebot explizit auf Wunsch der Abonnenten eingeführt: Im Laden kostet die Premium 9,99 Euro - bei Bestellung im Shop zahlt ihr nur die Differenz, die Versandkosten trägt der Verlag. Ich denke, das ist ein faires Angebot; verschenken können wir sie leider nicht.

Ich kann verstehen, dass man die Diablo-3-Poster gerne "standardmäßig" in der Extended sehen würde. Allerdings sind diese Panorama-Poster in der Herstellung deutlich teurer als normale A1-Poster. Deshalb geht das leider nur in der Premium.

Wir werden in der kommenden Ausgabe (die 14 Tage vor Diablo 3 erscheint) auch das eine oder andere Goodie in die regulären Ausgaben packen...

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Bonkic (24. März 2012)

ich frag mich immer noch, obs wirklich nötig ist, das cover dermaßen vollzustopfen.
mich als kiosk-käufer würd das eher abschrecken.
das sieht doch einfach furchtbar und nicht zuletzt auch billig aus.


----------



## McCool12345 (24. März 2012)

Am 28.3. erscheint das Heft im Handel ! In der Regel haben Abonenten, die Ausgabe am Wochende davor (meist Samstags bei mir) im Briefkasten ! Leider war heut nix dabei ! Ist mit Verspätung zu rechnen ??


----------



## Enisra (24. März 2012)

McCool12345 schrieb:


> Am 28.3. erscheint das Heft im Handel ! In der Regel haben Abonenten, die Ausgabe am Wochende davor (meist Samstags bei mir) im Briefkasten ! Leider war heut nix dabei ! Ist mit Verspätung zu rechnen ??


 
In anbetracht dessen, dass das Heft schätzungsweise 50cm rechts von mir liegt
eher nicht


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (24. März 2012)

Hm... was soll ich mit einer uralten Vollversion? Das ist und bleibt immernoch der Hauptgrund dafür, dass ich mir weder PCG kaufe, noch aboniere. Ich zahle nicht für etwas, was ich nicht brauchen kann. Solche Spiele gibt´s bei Steam/im Laden für 4,99. Statt einer solchen "Altversion" wäre mal ein echter Mehrwert in Form von hochwertigerem Papier (so dass man danach nicht die Finger schwarz hat) sinnvoll.

Und nein: da hilft mir die iPad-Version auch nix, da bei der das Format unmöglich ist.


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. März 2012)

-DILLIGAD- schrieb:


> Hm... was soll ich mit einer uralten Vollversion? Das ist und bleibt immernoch der Hauptgrund dafür, dass ich mir weder PCG kaufe, noch aboniere. Ich zahle nicht für etwas, was ich nicht brauchen kann. Solche Spiele gibt´s bei Steam/im Laden für 4,99. Statt einer solchen "Altversion" wäre mal ein echter Mehrwert in Form von hochwertigerem Papier (so dass man danach nicht die Finger schwarz hat) sinnvoll.
> 
> Und nein: da hilft mir die iPad-Version auch nix, da bei der das Format unmöglich ist.



Wenn du keine Vollversion brauchst, gibt es ja immer noch die (günstigere) Magazin-Version. Die hat genauso viele grandios geschriebene Artikel von wunderschönen Menschen wie die DVD-Fassung


----------



## Enisra (24. März 2012)

-DILLIGAD- schrieb:


> Hm... was soll ich mit einer uralten Vollversion? Das ist und bleibt immernoch der Hauptgrund dafür, dass ich mir weder PCG kaufe, noch aboniere. Ich zahle nicht für etwas, was ich nicht brauchen kann. Solche Spiele gibt´s bei Steam/im Laden für 4,99. Statt einer solchen "Altversion" wäre mal ein echter Mehrwert in Form von hochwertigerem Papier (so dass man danach nicht die Finger schwarz hat) sinnvoll.
> 
> Und nein: da hilft mir die iPad-Version auch nix, da bei der das Format unmöglich ist.


 
wie so oft schon gesagt: viele der Laufkundschaft kauft sich nur dummerweise die Hefte über Vollversionen
Viele interesieren auch wohl nicht mal mehr für das Heft und werfen das direkt weg

Und ach ja, im Übrigen, Arma 1 kostet immer noch 15€ und das PoP im letzten Heft auch immer noch 10€ und so hab ich das Heft und wenn´s mich interessiert, ne Vollversion für die Hälfte, respektive ein Drittel des Ladenpreises

Ach ja Heft
Das Redaktionstagebuch hat mir super gefallen und Stanges Foto wird irgendwie noch Lustiger wenn man die letzten 10 min vom P3-Podcast gehört hat


----------



## der-jan (24. März 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> In anbetracht dessen, dass das Heft schätzungsweise 50cm rechts von mir liegt
> eher nicht


das ist noch keine schlüssige antwort auf seine frage - denn du wiederum könntest ja 50 cm neben - sagen wir dem fließband der druckerei liegen oder nicht?

edit: mal ein tip - mach dich mehr kundig beim spielekauf - 15 euro für arma und nen 10er für pop... das bekommste wenn du a bissle dich umschaust günstiger

trotz allem gute vollversionsauswahl von computec die letzte zeit wieder


----------



## Enisra (24. März 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> das ist noch keine schlüssige antwort auf seine frage - denn du wiederum könntest ja 50 cm neben - sagen wir dem fließband der druckerei liegen oder nicht?


 
doch und zwar dass das Heft durch irgendwelche Embargos oder Lieferverzögerungen später kommt
Allerdings, was die Plattfüßler treiben, kann keiner sagen, immerhin ist Sa. da eigentlich Großkampftag


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. März 2012)

Vor allem kann man über die Vollversionsauswahl nicht meckern, die sind doch auf der PCG oft sehr gut.  Ich find' das immer merkwürdig, wenn sich jemand darüber aufregt. Man bekommt für den normalen Preis kostenlos ein komplettes(!) Spiel dazu...wie kann man sich darüber aufregen? Also ich freu mich über jedes Spiel das dabei ist 

Gut, ArmA 2 hatte ich schon lang als Originalversion, aber so kann ich es mit jemandem aus der Familie im Coop-Modus spielen. Geht ja mit bis zu 4 Spieler 

Ich möchte jedenfalls auf keinen Fall auf die Vollversion verzichten. Die gehört doch einfach zur DVD dazu  Und wen das nervt, der kauft einfach die reine Magazin Version, ist doch alles kein Problem


----------



## Litusail (24. März 2012)

Ist Arma 2 eigentlich auf die aktuellste Version gepatcht bzw. ist es überhaupt spielbar?


----------



## Martinroessler (25. März 2012)

Litusail schrieb:


> Ist Arma 2 eigentlich auf die aktuellste Version gepatcht bzw. ist es überhaupt spielbar?


 ArmA II Black Edition = 1.05  Der Patch auf 1.11 liegt aber auch bei.

Achso, irgendwie sind auf der DVD nur Handbücher in den Sprachen Englisch, Tschechisch, Polnisch und Ungarisch - kein Deutsch


----------



## Nightbird (25. März 2012)

Das mit den Postern leuchtet mir ein, aber das war auch nicht mein Punkt. Ehrlich gesagt sind mir die Vollversionen und Poster egal. Mir geht es um den Inhalt. Ich habe versucht mich in die Skills von Diablo 3 "reinzudenken". Das ist nicht ganz einfach und ich hätte deutlich lieber darüber was gelesen als gefühlte 20 Seiten zu Guild Wars.


----------



## der-jan (25. März 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Vor allem kann man über die Vollversionsauswahl nicht meckern, die sind doch auf der PCG oft sehr gut.  Ich find' das immer merkwürdig, wenn sich jemand darüber aufregt. Man bekommt für den normalen Preis kostenlos ein komplettes(!) Spiel dazu...wie kann man sich darüber aufregen? Also ich freu mich über jedes Spiel das dabei ist


 Also ich würde mir bezüglich Vollversionen wünschen, daß die Auswahl mal auf Titel fällt, die man nicht gleichzeitig immer in den Wühltischen der Kaufhäuser findet sondern Titel, die man in eben diesen Wühltischen nicht mehr findet - quasi ich wünsch mit den Mut bei der Vollversionssuche nochmal ein, zwei Jahre weiter zurück zu suchen...


----------



## Enisra (25. März 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> Also ich würde mir bezüglich Vollversionen wünschen, daß die Auswahl mal auf Titel fällt, die man nicht gleichzeitig immer in den Wühltischen der Kaufhäuser findet sondern Titel, die man in eben diesen Wühltischen nicht mehr findet - quasi ich wünsch mit den Mut bei der Vollversionssuche nochmal ein, zwei Jahre weiter zurück zu suchen...


 
ich weiß nicht, so spontan würde mir da die Überlegung kommen, dass die Pseudocoolen Kiddys denen das Spiel dann wieder zu Alt ist
Ist mir zwar egal, aber dennoch


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. März 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> Also ich würde mir bezüglich Vollversionen wünschen, daß die Auswahl mal auf Titel fällt, die man nicht gleichzeitig immer in den Wühltischen der Kaufhäuser findet sondern Titel, die man in eben diesen Wühltischen nicht mehr findet - quasi ich wünsch mit den Mut bei der Vollversionssuche nochmal ein, zwei Jahre weiter zurück zu suchen...


 
Kannst du vielleicht Beispiele bringen? Ist für uns natürlich interessant zu erfahren, was die Leser sich für Vollversionen wünschen.


----------



## der-jan (25. März 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Kannst du vielleicht Beispiele bringen? Ist für uns natürlich interessant zu erfahren, was die Leser sich für Vollversionen wünschen.


oni - über 10 jahre alt, sieht dank grafiskstil immer noch super aus
drakan - noch älter, hat grafisch auch mehr gelitten, aber immer noch sehr nett 
mobil forces - hätte vor kurzem gut zum release von rage gepaßt
knights of the temple 2 - da habt ihr vor rund nem jahr den vorgänger gebracht 
avencast
harbinger
gorasul
project eden
ground control dark conspiracy (hauptspiel gibt es zwar kostenlos, addon ist aber schwer zu finden... )
advent rising
black buccaneer
gotcha - 8 jahre alter shooter von sixteen tons


----------



## Martinroessler (25. März 2012)

Coole Idee, das mit den alten Spielen. 

Mir fällt da spontan Battle Realms inkl. Addon "Winter of the Wolf" ein. Das Addon bekommt man nur noch zu unverschämten Preisen (ich glaub ca. 50 € aufwärts  )

Der Vorteil: Die Vollversionen nehmen nicht so viel Platz auf der DVD weg vllt könnte man direkt zwei mit drauf packen


----------



## ShadowRAM (25. März 2012)

Ja - bei alten Vollversionen fällt mir natürlich direkt mal Syndicate und Syndicate Wars ein...
Dürfte auch zum Release vom Syndicate-Shooter gut gepasst haben. Außerdem haben das die meisten schon wieder verloren oder so... 

Apropos - wo bleibt denn der gedruckte Test zu Syndicate? Hab ihn noch nicht gesehen und war für Februar, glaube ich, angekündigt.

Andere tolle sachen wären so alte LucasArts Adventure... Full Throttle, LOOM, Zak McKracken usw., Wing-Commander... Die ganz großen mit den Filmen. Meilensteine der Computerspiele-Geschichte halt... X-Wing oder TIE Fighter...

Zumindest könnte man so was mal zwischendrin probieren. Ich fände das extrem gut!

P.S.: Kaufe mir auch die PCGames lieber am Kiosk. Dann kann ich zwischen Extended, normaler und Magazin-Version immer neu auswählen. Auf die halbe Woche kommt es mir eh nicht an!


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. März 2012)

ShadowRAM schrieb:


> Apropos - wo bleibt denn der gedruckte Test zu Syndicate? Hab ihn noch nicht gesehen und war für Februar, glaube ich, angekündigt.


 
Stimmt. Wir befinden uns dahingehend derzeit in einer misslichen Lage, weil die deutsche Version von Syndicate immer noch in der USK feststeckt und niemand weiß, ob die europäische Fassung nicht in nächster Zeit indiziert wird. Wenn wir einen Test abdrucken und dann landet das Spiel eine Woche später auf dem Index ... nicht gut


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. März 2012)

ShadowRAM schrieb:


> Andere tolle sachen wären so alte LucasArts Adventure... Full Throttle, LOOM, Zak McKracken usw., Wing-Commander... Die ganz großen mit den Filmen. Meilensteine der Computerspiele-Geschichte halt... X-Wing oder TIE Fighter...
> 
> Zumindest könnte man so was mal zwischendrin probieren. Ich fände das extrem gut!



Ich glaub das wäre nur für absolute Nostalgiker eine schöne Sache bzw. für diejenigen, die sich diese Klassiker vielleicht noch nicht angetan haben ( Wie kann man nur ???  ).
Außerdem ist damit kaum zu rechnen, weil eine PC-Spielezeitschrift eher versucht ist mit möglichst "frischen" Vollversionen für Anreiz zu sorgen.


----------



## Exar-K (26. März 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> oni - über 10 jahre alt, sieht dank grafiskstil immer noch super aus
> drakan - noch älter, hat grafisch auch mehr gelitten, aber immer noch sehr nett
> mobil forces - hätte vor kurzem gut zum release von rage gepaßt
> knights of the temple 2 - da habt ihr vor rund nem jahr den vorgänger gebracht
> ...


 Diese Auswahl und die anderen hier im Thread genannten Spiele, könnte man alle zusammen auf eine Klassiker-DVD hauen. Einzeln, als richtige Heftvollversionen, verkauft man mit diesen Relikten bestimmt keine Hefte.


----------



## petersen28 (31. März 2012)

hab mir Arma 2 von der heft DVD installiert 04/12. 3 Mal schon und bekomme Fehlermeldung selbst nach dem Patchen.Super Geld zum Fenster rausgeschmissen


----------



## Enisra (31. März 2012)

petersen28 schrieb:


> hab mir Arma 2 von der heft DVD installiert 04/12. 3 Mal schon und bekomme Fehlermeldung selbst nach dem Patchen.Super Geld zum Fenster rausgeschmissen


 
*facepalm*
ja ne, würdest intelligenterweise auch mal sagen was für einen Fehler hast, könnte man dir auch helfen, aber so willst du ja anscheinend nicht das man dir hilft


----------



## petersen28 (31. März 2012)

addon CAA10 requires CA weapons und dann noch no enrty/config.bin/Cfg Front Families.zeppelin32. das sind die Fehlermeldunge. Das spielstartet zwar habe aber kein Text in den Button


----------



## Feldmarschall13 (1. April 2012)

Die Zusammenstellung ist für mich super, da ich die Hardwaretests gebrauchen kann (stelle mir demnächst einen neuen pc zus) und ein ein ausführlicher Bericht über meinen Liebling Guild Wars II drin ist(: danke an die Redaktion!


----------



## Ichhier (3. April 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Kannst du vielleicht Beispiele bringen? Ist für uns natürlich interessant zu erfahren, was die Leser sich für Vollversionen wünschen.



Tachyon - The Fringe
Summoner
Star Trek Voyager: Elite Force
The Moon Project
Crimson Skies
Blair Witch Project 1, Project 2
Demonworld 2
Project IGI, IGI 2: Covert Strike
Kingdom under Fire
Battle Isle - Andosia Conflict

Die vielen mir beispielsweise ein, wobei ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich weiß, ob die nicht doch irgendwann schon mal auf einer Heft DVD waren oder ob man die heutzutage noch bekommen kann. Bei Bedarf könnte ich sonst aber mal eine Liste machen, was mir noch so einfällt. Finde nicht unbedingt, dass die PC Games es nötig hätte, die alten Spiele auf die Scheibe zu nehmen, allerdings könnte man sich meiner Meinung nach soetwas einmal für die PCGH oder insbesondere für die PC Action überlegen. So könnte man für die PC Action möglicherweise neue Kunden gewinnen (Leute, denen DRM-Freiheit wichtig ist, Nostalgiker, Vollversionenjäger, die diese Spiele noch nicht haben), wobei das natürlich ausprobiert werden müsste. Wäre meiner Meinung nach jedenfalls nochmal eine Chance für die PC Action, eventuell sind die Lizenzen für ältere Spiele teilweise auch günstiger als Zweitlizenzen von aktuellen Spielen? Wenn dann einige der PC Action Leser damit unzufrieden wären, könnten sich diese ja stattdessen die PC Games kaufen, da hätten sie dann halbswegs aktuelle Vollversionen und die Artikel sind ja sowieso sehr ähnlich. Ist natürlich nur ein Vorschlag, wenn generell Interesse an Vorschlägen von älteren VV besteht könnte ich da sonst mal ein bisschen suchen, was interessant wäre. 



der-jan schrieb:


> oni - über 10 jahre alt, sieht dank grafiskstil immer noch super aus
> drakan - noch älter, hat grafisch auch mehr gelitten, aber immer noch sehr nett
> mobil forces - hätte vor kurzem gut zum release von rage gepaßt
> knights of the temple 2 - da habt ihr vor rund nem jahr den vorgänger gebracht
> ...



Fände ich ehrlich gesagt auch sehr interessant.



Martinroessler schrieb:


> Coole Idee, das mit den alten Spielen.
> 
> Mir fällt da spontan Battle Realms inkl. Addon "Winter of the Wolf" ein. Das Addon bekommt man nur noch zu unverschämten Preisen (ich glaub ca. 50 € aufwärts  )
> 
> Der Vorteil: Die Vollversionen nehmen nicht so viel Platz auf der DVD weg vllt könnte man direkt zwei mit drauf packen



Stimmt, Winter of the Wolf, das habe ich damals auch leider verpasst. Das wäre natürlich ein netter Klassikerhammer als VV.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich glaub das wäre nur für absolute Nostalgiker eine schöne Sache bzw. für diejenigen, die sich diese Klassiker vielleicht noch nicht angetan haben ( Wie kann man nur ???  ).
> Außerdem ist damit kaum zu rechnen, weil eine PC-Spielezeitschrift eher versucht ist mit möglichst "frischen" Vollversionen für Anreiz zu sorgen.



Außerdem für Leute, die nicht so auf DRM oder Onlineaktivierung stehen oder für diejenigen, die notorisch ältere PCs sammeln. Ich persönlich sehe es so, eine VV muss für mich interessant sein, nicht möglichst frisch sein.



Exar-K schrieb:


> Diese Auswahl und die anderen hier im Thread genannten Spiele, könnte man alle zusammen auf eine Klassiker-DVD hauen. Einzeln, als richtige Heftvollversionen, verkauft man mit diesen Relikten bestimmt keine Hefte.



Aber mit dem deutlich älteren Vorgänger Knights of the Temple, der auf der DVD war dann doch erst recht nicht? Die älteren Spiele sind zudem allesamt interessant, die meisten davon würde ich auf jeden Fall einer aktuellen VV mit DRM vorziehen.


Habe auch mal eine Frage zu der letzten VV Prince of Persia und zwar wie funktioniert das mit dem Ubilauncher? Ist das Spiel dann wie bei Steam gebunden und man kann es immer wieder downloaden, so oft man möchte? 

Wie ist das eigentlich bei Two Worlds mit der Onlineaktivierung, wie oft kann man die verwenden und welcher Kopierschutz ist das? (ich weiß,ist schon ein bisschen her)


Außerdem würde mich interessieren, ob es auch in der aktuellen PC Games wieder eine Vorschau auf die VV für den nächsten Monat gibt?

Vielen Dank schon einmal fürs Durchlesen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (3. April 2012)

Ichhier schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch mal eine Frage zu der letzten VV Prince of Persia und zwar wie funktioniert das mit dem Ubilauncher? Ist das Spiel dann wie bei Steam gebunden und man kann es immer wieder downloaden, so oft man möchte?



Du verknüpfst einen kostenlosen Ubisoft-Account mit der dem Heft beigelegten Seriennummer. Der Ubilauncher unterscheidet sich insofern von Steam, als dass er nur zur Verifizierung dieser Seriennummer dient, du lädst damit keine Spiele herunter. Ergo brauchst du bei einer neuen Installation wieder unsere Heft-DVD.



> Außerdem würde mich interessieren, ob es auch in der aktuellen PC Games wieder eine Vorschau auf die VV für den nächsten Monat gibt?



Jep, nächsten Monat haben wir Torchlight im Angebot - damit lässt sich dann wunderbar die Wartezeit bis Diablo 3 überbrücken


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (3. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die Anregungen.

Prinzipiell sind wir stets darauf erpicht, möglichst aktuelle Spiele auf die DVD zu packen. Bei den älteren Titeln gibt es fast immer irgendeinen Inkompatibilitäts-Zirkus. Das viel größere Hindernis besteht aber darin, dass die Rechte-Situation nicht klar ist: Vielfach gibt es die Studios und damaligen Publisher gar nicht mehr oder sie wurden eingemeindet.

Uns liegen natürlich Angebote für ältere Titel vor, die zum Teil auch modernisiert und Win7-kompatibel gemacht wurden. Allerdings fühlt es sich etwas schräg an, euch Spiele mit Auflösungen von 640x480 anzubieten  Als Ergänzung zu den "richtigen" Vollversionen ist das aber definitiv prima - und wir hatten das ja auch schon ein paarmal (wie z. B. die Elder-Scrolls-Klassiker).

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Vordack (3. April 2012)

Wie soll ich die Überschrift interpretieren?



> Vollversion Arma 2, Guild Wars 2, SimCity, Assassin's Creed 3



edit: Okay, dann war es nur falsche Kommasetzung


----------



## Ichhier (3. April 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Du verknüpfst einen kostenlosen Ubisoft-Account mit der dem Heft beigelegten Seriennummer. Der Ubilauncher unterscheidet sich insofern von Steam, als dass er nur zur Verifizierung dieser Seriennummer dient, du lädst damit keine Spiele herunter. Ergo brauchst du bei einer neuen Installation wieder unsere Heft-DVD.



Aber die Erfolge und das Spiel bleiben im Ubilauncher auch "gespeichert", wenn ich das Spiel deinstalliere? (also dass es da weiter angezeigt wird und die Erfolge bestehen bleiben).




PeterBathge schrieb:


> Jep, nächsten Monat haben wir Torchlight im Angebot - damit lässt sich dann wunderbar die Wartezeit bis Diablo 3 überbrücken



Alles klar, vielen lieben Dank für die Hilfe 



Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Das viel größere Hindernis besteht aber darin, dass die Rechte-Situation nicht klar ist: Vielfach gibt es die Studios und damaligen Publisher gar nicht mehr oder sie wurden eingemeindet.



Aber zumindest diejenigen, die die Rechte dann haben, müssten dann doch Auskunft darüber geben können?



Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Uns liegen natürlich Angebote für ältere Titel vor, die zum Teil auch modernisiert und Win7-kompatibel gemacht wurden. Allerdings fühlt es sich etwas schräg an, euch Spiele mit Auflösungen von 640x480 anzubieten  Als Ergänzung zu den "richtigen" Vollversionen ist das aber definitiv prima - und wir hatten das ja auch schon ein paarmal (wie z. B. die Elder-Scrolls-Klassiker).


 
Ja, die alten TES - Klassiker waren auch klasse damals in der PCA.  Auch Ultima 4 in der PCG war toll  Allerdings bekommt man diese Spiele ja heutzutage auch relativ leicht im Internet (ich habe sie trotzdem lieber auch auf DVD), andere ältere Klassiker dagegen sind völlig verschwunden. Ich persönlich würde mich jedenfalls wahnsinnig freuen, falls ihr da mal etwas interessantes an Land ziehen könntet, wobei ich es mir auch als VV in der PCGH oder PCA vorstellen könnte. Ich denke immer, für diejenigen, die auch immer ein bisschen auf die VV schauen, dürfte soetwas doch interessanter sein als eine Zweitverwertung, wobei man das natürlich nie genau weiß und austesten müsste (und ich habe auch keine Ahnung, was für euch günstiger/rentabler ist). Es gab ja früher einmal die PC Joker als Remake für kurze Zeit, die hatte ein paar interessante ältere Vollversionen wie z.B. "The Broken Land", was mir persönlich sehr gefallen hat (wobei das ja noch älter war). Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass diese etwas älteren Spiele (Beispiele wurden ja genannt) auch einige Leute sehr interessieren würden, das Problem beim PC Joker war meines erachtens eher, dass kaum jemand Notiz vom dem Ramake genommen hat. Ist aber wie gesagt nur ein Vorschlag, als ich das gerade hier sah, dachte ich, ich stimme da zu, da sonst nur diejenigen wahrgenommen werden, die immer eine aktuelle VV haben möchten.


----------



## Peter Bathge (4. April 2012)

Ichhier schrieb:


> Aber die Erfolge und das Spiel bleiben im Ubilauncher auch "gespeichert", wenn ich das Spiel deinstalliere? (also dass es da weiter angezeigt wird und die Erfolge bestehen bleiben).



So ist es.


----------



## Ichhier (7. April 2012)

Vielen lieben Dank für die Hilfe 

Möchte euch auch ein Lob für die VV auf der kommenden PCA aussprechen, sind glaube ich beides Premieren oder nicht? Auch sonst finde ich die DVD stark bestückt, mit The Silver Lining 1-4 und den Mods und Specials.

Die Risen 2 - Vorschau, ist die ganz neu, gibts da neue Infos?


----------



## smooth1980 (15. April 2012)

Ist ArmA 2 Retail oder Steam Fassung ?


----------



## Martinroessler (15. April 2012)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Ist ArmA 2 Retail oder Steam Fassung ?


 Die ganz normale Retail-Version ohne Kopierschutz


----------



## smooth1980 (15. April 2012)

Danke Martin , dann will ich sie nicht haben . steam Version hätte ich genommen. Alles Geschmacksache


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. April 2012)

Sei doch froh, dass sie ohne DRM ist Oo


----------



## smith-89 (21. April 2012)

Hallo, kann mir jemand helfen habe die Ausgabe 4/12 es war aber kein Key Code drinne. Kann mir jemand da vielleicht Helfen?


----------

